# Les Souris Des Villes



## Dawww (Mar 3, 2014)

This is some of my mice from my mousery :

Beige (ce/ce) female (5weeks on the pics), she won 2nd price to the Netherland National Championshow 2014


Female himalayan


Female splash :


Female splash :


Female splash :



Female splash :


Himalayan male (won 2nd, 3rd and 1st price to the autumn show in France and Netherland)


Silver agouti male from the best Dutch breeder Henry Van Raaij


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

beautiful mice!
I love the Himalayans


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have some lovely meeces!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I really like the heavily splashed mouse. They're attractive to my eye and I often find myself wishing I had some.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

those are the prettiest splashed I have seen.Even the ears are mottled.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

How do you get such wonderful photos!?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Very beautiful. Great photos. :gwavec


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Your mice are so amazing! Definetely some of the bet I have seen! Sounds like you have had good luck with your shoes but no wonder with those truley amazing mice! :!:


----------



## Dawww (Mar 3, 2014)

thank you !

This is a pics of th first siamese born to my home. Points are really good, type is middle :


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Your mice are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

mich said:


> Very beautiful. Great photos. :gwavec


Everyone is being mean to me because I can't do those smilies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

